# Forceps/Tweezers...



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get really long tweezers? My current one is just over a ft long and the tank is 3ft tall so....


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

You could always try with a pair of ubermunchkin chopsticks if your Chinese take-out kung fu is mighty


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

There's a tool store in the area of Boundry and 1st ave that I saw relatively long stainless steel tweezers before i picked up my kit off of April. I will see if I can find the name and forward it u. =)


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

They do make 24" and 30" long tongs similar to this

Misc. Aquarium Cleaning Supplies


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Arcteryx said:


> You could always try with a pair of ubermunchkin chopsticks if your Chinese take-out kung fu is mighty


This made me LOL hard.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Summit Tools (On 1st Avenue 3 blocks east of Boundary Road)!! Give them a call to see if they have something in the size ur hoping to find. Good Luck.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Check J&L they have 28cm,38cm,50cm








Friscer Aquascaping Forceps - Angulated (38cm)


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks but 50cm isn't long enough, barely 20in =/


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I had a 150g tall planted before. I did a lot of arm stretching exercise and invested in a set of snorkelling gear :lol:

Seriously, I don't think you will ever find a 30" long SS tweezers. I used the plastic ones as well. You still have to weighed the plants down. Work a hole in the substrate and push them down and push the substrate back over the weight. I just use the Kent long scraper without the scraper blade for pushing dirt around and pushing the weigh down.

Kent Marine Proscraper Long - 12"

Kent Marine Proscraper Xtension Handle (24 Inch)


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

gklaw said:


> I had a 150g tall planted before. I did a lot of arm stretching exercise and invested in a set of snorkelling gear :lol:
> 
> Seriously, I don't think you will ever find a 30" long SS tweezers. I used the plastic ones as well. You still have to weighed the plants down. Work a hole in the substrate and push them down and push the substrate back over the weight. I just use the Kent long scraper without the scraper blade for pushing dirt around and pushing the weigh down.
> 
> ...


lolol, i found some 24" which would work but it costs $25 =.=


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That's really not a bad price. Post a link ?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Arcteryx said:


> You could always try with a pair of ubermunchkin chopsticks if your Chinese take-out kung fu is mighty


Even my chopsticks aren't that long!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Eh I don't remember, it was one of the google searches, it's called scissors something, sells stuff for cutting hair..not sure why you would need 24" tweezers as a barber though lol


----------

